# THE F-14 Helmet? Thoughts?



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

I stumbled upon this helmet just now. Looks like the helmet I always wanted.

Reviews are positive and people say it's the only XC vented lid that doesn't look dorky.

I have seen many photos, but haven't seen it in any stores near me. I want to see what it looks like on someone's head!

Does anyone have a photo?


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Unless google is bring up something different it looks like the lid they wear in Tron!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

those are distributed by THE and I believe they are sold locally in the LA area at a LBS in Westwood. I forget the name. Check the website for dealers. 

It looks like a hocky helmet with a visor. similar to the Fox Flux. but with more wrap around the sides.


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

I just bought one for $29.95 from Cambria.
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=86325&page=T.H.E.+F14+MOUNTAIN+HELMET
Supposed to be here tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to work on F-14s and I can tell you that they are the coolest bird to fly


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

*Take a look at the Uvex XP100*

Really well rated and nearly 100g lighter than the F14 http://www.uvexsports.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=C4101272215


----------

